# Phone Mute Stuck On



## bsluss (Nov 24, 2006)

I am new here and hope someone can help me... I have a 1998 328i BMW. It has a factory radio but not the factory radio that belongs to my car (it is a little older radio than the one that belongs in it). All of a sudden it started saying MUTE Phone and there is no music or anything. I called the local BMW dealer and they said I had pushed the MUTE button. 

Problem is that I don't have a MUTE button on my radio or on my wheel or anywhere else!!!! Can anyone help me figure out what has happened or how to reset it? I've tried turning the radio on and off again and pushed every single button on the radio but nothing works. I do not have a phone installed or anything else. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------

